#ubuntu-eg 2011-06-13
<TheNightPhoenix> echo
<TheNightPhoenix> i need help :D
#ubuntu-eg 2011-06-15
<iamarto> hi
<iamarto> kimo
<iamarto> lubotu3
<iamarto> ubuntulo
#ubuntu-eg 2011-06-16
<TheNightPhoenix> echo
<TheNightPhoenix> echo  help
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-11
<ashams> thelinuxer, ding dong o/ free?
<thelinuxer> ashams: hey man
<ashams> hey ya basha
<ashams> how is today with you?
<thelinuxer> 7'alas mawdoo3 el dns et7al
<thelinuxer> me iz fin :D
<ashams> ya ragel
<ashams> ezzay
<ashams> tab we need to build the website ba2a
<thelinuxer> they website is ready
<thelinuxer> eht*
<thelinuxer> the*
<ashams> hahaha
<thelinuxer> I just need to access our space and move everything there
<ashams> don't worry, i can read typonese
<ashams> they offer host too?
<ashams> great
<thelinuxer> yes
<ashams> tab what are we waiting for
<thelinuxer> nothing really
<thelinuxer> I am checking the wiki before asking bas
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-12
<Jitu> hi
<ashams> thanx man, thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> ashams: yw , but why did u remove it yourself ?
<ashams> I deadminized myself when I was planning to go inactive :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-13
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: big news
<seiflotfy> ashams:
<seiflotfy> i got elected to the gnome board of directors :D
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: congrats :) (Y)
<seiflotfy> pretty exciting
<thelinuxer> sure it is ;)
<seiflotfy> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/foundation-list/2012-June/msg00010.html
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: Alf mabrook begad ya man :)
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy:  Can't seem to tag you on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntueg/permalink/10150867786808869/
<seiflotfy> its Sf Ltfy
<seiflotfy> :P
<seiflotfy> oh sweet
<seiflotfy> thanks dude
<thelinuxer> yw :)
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: btw cseslam is AMAZING
<seiflotfy> really really quick learner
<thelinuxer> yeah he is
<seiflotfy> he has 2 big contiributions to be released
<thelinuxer> he finished that thing with vala ?
<seiflotfy> and i think by the end of the summer he will be a maintainer of a core app of GNOME
<seiflotfy> :D
<thelinuxer> pretty cool!
<seiflotfy> he started and 2 of us finished it
<seiflotfy> i moved him to do python work
<thelinuxer> he was asking me about what to do in the future
<thelinuxer> I think this is a gr8 step for him!
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: i have a shit load of work coming his way
<seiflotfy> he needs however to take it slow
<thelinuxer> lol
<seiflotfy> else he will burn oput
<seiflotfy> he needs ot hack 3 -4 hours a day max
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: why burn out ?
<seiflotfy> i dont want him to hack more than that
<seiflotfy> because he has uni
<thelinuxer> ya seedy leave that to him
<thelinuxer> he should learn to manage his time
<seiflotfy> yeah he should
<seiflotfy> but i am trying to take care
<seiflotfy> because burning out really influences the code/contribution
<seiflotfy> he will be a GREAT hacker one day
<thelinuxer> ya3ny u shouldn't worry, ur there and u can tell him when to stop :D
<seiflotfy> i try :D
<ashams> thelinuxer, hi
<thelinuxer> ashams: hi
<ashams> thelinuxer, do we want to load the old db?
<ashams> hi :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: yes cause it contains the configuration
<thelinuxer> most probably I will host it on my server
<thelinuxer> what they are asking is really limiting
<ashams> tbh, I'd prefer
<ashams> I don't know why it's that limited
<ashams> do u have space on your server
<thelinuxer> mesh 3aref
<thelinuxer> yes I do have space
<thelinuxer> and aslan I can pay to host anywhere else mesh kessa ya3ny
<thelinuxer> I will try to discuss with jonathan about what needs to be done
<ashams> I can share you this now ;)
<ashams> if you decided
<ashams> what you prefer?
<thelinuxer> add some small content
<thelinuxer> no it will be on my server for now, I am mentioning this for the future
<ashams> yep
<ashams> thelinuxer, does that website need some regualr access and changes to modules and so on? I don't know
<ashams> if it does then let's just kick them
<thelinuxer> not really frequent
<thelinuxer> but I hate the idea I will have to ask them permission everytime I want to add a module
<thelinuxer> plus on their server it will be harder to do deployments
<ashams> yes, i agree
<thelinuxer> now I can simply give access to people with ssh keys so that they can manage the website
<ashams> and away from this, it'll take time everytime :)
<thelinuxer> bezzabt
<ashams> but why she is hurrying this time!
<ashams> homma se7yo fag2a wlla aih :D
<thelinuxer> ya 3am nas shayfa sho3'laha ba2a :D
<thelinuxer> enta za3lan walla eih ?
<ashams> menhom, yes I should
<thelinuxer> la2 I mean enta za3lan 3ashan shayfeen sho3'lohom
<thelinuxer> bos el mashakel ely mawgooda delwa2ty
<thelinuxer> the website the had for us was drupal 5
<thelinuxer> they upgraded it to 6
<thelinuxer> while our website is based on 7
<ashams> great :D
<ashams> ok, man, fokkak menhom we khodo 3andak showayya le7ad ma rabbena yesahhelha
<ashams> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/1001434
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1001434 in ubuntu-community "response on the Request Tracker is very slow and unproductive" [Undecided,New]
<thelinuxer> lool you actually reported it :D global ranting ba2a
<ashams> hahaha :D
<thelinuxer> bas u were polite fel ticket fa eshta
<ashams> hahahaha, abnormally :P
<thelinuxer> LOOL
<ashams> thelinuxer, good reply
<thelinuxer> ashams: thanks, I had nothing else to say
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-14
<ashams> thelinuxer, ping
<thelinuxer> ashams: pong
<ashams> h r u?
<thelinuxer> zay el neela el 7amdulelah :D
<ashams> al7amdu lellah
<ashams> bos
<ashams> Nadeen is going for membership next thursday
<ashams> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<ashams> thelinuxer, u r in bad mood really?
<thelinuxer> shewaya because of the political situation tab3an
<thelinuxer> yes I know about naden ..
<thelinuxer> feeh moshkela ?
<thelinuxer> ashams: ping
<ashams> pong
<ashams> oops
<ashams> tab keda peace khalas eshta
<ashams> la2etni ba3et msg
<thelinuxer> mesh fahem 7aga :D
<ashams> thelinuxer, kont hatlob mennak teb3at resala lel ml bas khalas la2aitni ba3et reslal
<ashams> ha3mal reply bas :)
<thelinuxer> eshta
<ashams> thelinuxer, la2 ya me3allem
<ashams> shaklak hateb3at reslal ba2a :)
<thelinuxer> reslal ?
<ashams> cuz I was talking about u-eg me
<ashams> msg to ubuntu-eg@l.u.c
<thelinuxer> man ur confusing me!
<ashams> I sent one to council only
<thelinuxer> aiwa meen 7ayeb3at eih we eih el reply we eih mesh 3aref eih ?
<ashams> ok, flush everything
<thelinuxer> ya reet!
<ashams> can u send a msh to u-eg@l.u.c announcing her meeting?!
<ashams> msg*
<thelinuxer> doe
<thelinuxer> done*
<ashams> ya wad ya saree3
<thelinuxer> ashams: ay 7'edma
<DelphiWorld> salam to all my brothers
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: 7'edmet eh belzabt?
<MohamedAlaa98> DelphiWorld: salam :)
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer !
<DelphiWorld> salam, MohamedAlaa98
<MohamedAlaa98> seiflotfy: Congratulations for the Gnome board of director membership :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-16
<ashams> os_, hi o/
<MohamedAlaa98> ashams: hello
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<bahaa2008> anyone here ?
<ashams_> bahaa2008, hi o/ :)
<ashams> seiflotfy, awesome improvments to zg, waiting for the next
<ashams> :P
<seiflotfy> ashams: bigger news
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist is now in gnome
<seiflotfy> check my blog post
<ashams> seiflotfy, well, I'm sure things will get much comfortable this way
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-17
<ashams> thelinuxer, entakhabt meeeeen?
<thelinuxer> ashams: tefteker meen :D ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, El-Bad3i :P
<ashams> barad3i*
<thelinuxer> I hardly stopped myself from swearing in the voting paper
<ashams> thelinuxer, enta 3amalt eih bezzabt!
<thelinuxer> abtalt sooty
<thelinuxer> we kont nawy ashtem
<ashams> hahahahahah
<ashams> thelinuxer, Y U No Morsy?
<thelinuxer> ashams: politics allowed here ?
<ashams> ofcourse
<ashams> :P
<os_> يا جماعة
<ashams> na7am
<os_> في غير قنوات ... لسا ما حكينا حاجة إلا قالولنا التزم الموضوع
<os_> ال topic
<os_> وأنت نازلين سياسة ؟؟ أحسنلكو فبركو زيارة ضيف وسؤال مشان البوت بتاع أبونتو
<thelinuxer> os_: هو فيه حد غيرنا بيتكلم ؟ لو كنا فى إجتماع أكيد حنلزم الناس بالموضوع لكن دلوقتى ممكن أى حد يقول أى حاجة طالما مش عامل إزعاج لحد
<thelinuxer> و آسفين لو كنا عملينلك إزعاج
<os_> لا مو مشكلة
<os_> لكن واااااااااأسفاه على قلة الزوار
<os_> قناة أبونتو الرسمية لا تهدأ
<thelinuxer> os_: روح شوف على الفايسبوك :) https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntueg/
<os_> thelinuxer: نسيان حسابي شو ...
<os_> بالأصل ببلدي كان في شوي صعوبات بالخول على فيس بوك
<os_> بالأصل ببلدي كان في شوي صعوبات بالدخول على فيس بوك
<thelinuxer> os_: إن شاء الله الأمور كلها تتحل
#ubuntu-eg 2013-06-13
<the> hi
<the> فى هنا حد من القاهرة؟
<Guest81607> هاى
#ubuntu-eg 2015-06-08
<elsyad> hi
<theShirbiny> hey elsyad
<elsyad> can i speak arabic or eng only ?
<elsyad> write *
<theShirbiny> whatever you like :D
<elsyad> Okay
<elsyad> i installed backbox on my hdd
<elsyad> but i cant know why it remove my other disks
<elsyad> and give me all the free spaces
<elsyad> can i take from u any explain for this job ?
<theShirbiny> your other disks or partition?
<elsyad> partitions
<elsyad> it installed at one
<elsyad> when i open "file system" show me system files but without my another partition
<elsyad> i was have 2
<theShirbiny> I think "file system" shows your root "/" not your other partitions/disks
<theShirbiny> try lsblk
<elsyad> okay 1 mint pls
<elsyad> is there any method to show it up ?
<theShirbiny> yes, type lsblk in a terminal, and check your partitions/disks
<elsyad> okay i'll back
#ubuntu-eg 2017-06-17
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 17.04  Zesty Zapus | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact (kindly note that the channel is logged).
<theShirbiny> EgyParadox: o/
<EgyParadox> o/
<EgyParadox> theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> EgyParadox: Thanks for changing the topic
<theShirbiny> I've sent sent a message in the mailing list last year, but nobody responded
<EgyParadox> concerning the topic?
<theShirbiny> Yes
<EgyParadox> If you need anything related to this channel you may contact me directly.
<theShirbiny> You weren't here :\
<theShirbiny> this was the mail subject btw "[Ubuntu-eg] IRC channel topic"
<theShirbiny> 11/15/2016 08:29 PM
<theShirbiny> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-eg/2016-November/thread.html
